# Casque neuf, grésillement sur le coté gauche



## ficus360 (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour bonjour, je viens de m'acheter un casque, neuf, de  bonne marque (panasonic), je le met sur mon mac, et j'entends que le son du coté droit grésille, ce qui est extrêmement désagréable, je pense que ca vient  du morceaux que j'écoute, qui doit être de mauvaise qualité, ca fait de même pour tout les morceaux, dégouté que mon casque neuf soit si vite pourri, je le branche sur l'ipod, et met les même morceaux, miracle, le son est pur et net, sans aucun bruit parasite... le problème viens donc de mon mac, comment le régler?

edit: j'ai essayer un autre casque sur l'ordi, le côté droit grésille toujours.

Merci infiniment a vous d'avance!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2010)

ficus360 a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour, je viens de m'acheter un casque, neuf, de  bonne marque (panasonic), je le met sur mon mac, et j'entends que le son du coté droit grésille, ce qui est extrêmement désagréable, je pense que ca vient  du morceaux que j'écoute, qui doit être de mauvaise qualité, ca fait de même pour tout les morceaux, dégouté que mon casque neuf soit si vite pourri, je le branche sur l'ipod, et met les même morceaux, miracle, le son est pur et net, sans aucun bruit parasite... le problème viens donc de mon mac, comment le régler?
> 
> edit: j'ai essayer un autre casque sur l'ordi, le côté droit grésille toujours.
> 
> Merci infiniment a vous d'avance!



Branche ton casque sur un port USB via un accessoire de ce genre (ou bien encore : tu peux changer la carte mère de ton Mac, mais c'est un poil plus coûteux ).


----------



## ficus360 (13 Décembre 2010)

Il n'y a pas d'autre solution? Il y a moin de 3 jours, tout marchait parfaitement!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2010)

ficus360 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'autre solution? Il y a moin de 3 jours, tout marchait parfaitement!



Tu peux toujours réinitialiser le SMC de ton Mac mais je ne suis pas convaincu que ça y change quoi que ce soit !


----------



## ficus360 (13 Décembre 2010)

Ok, comment je fais? Et comment savoir d'ou vient le problème?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2010)

ficus360 a dit:


> Ok, comment je fais? Et comment savoir d'ou vient le problème?



Réinitialisation du SMC

Mais une petite recherche t'aurait permis de trouver tout seul, parce que c'est bien la vingtième fois que je poste ce lien, et je suis loin d'être le seul à l'avoir posté


----------



## ficus360 (13 Décembre 2010)

Et tu pense que le problème vient de là? J'vais pas le faire si ca sert a rien ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2010)

ficus360 a dit:


> Et tu pense que le problème vient de là? J'vais pas le faire si ca sert a rien ^^



Je ne pense pas, mais il arrive parfois que ça arrange ce genre de problème, et ça ne coûte rien !

En tout état de cause, en dehors des solutions que je t'ai indiqué à mon premier post, c'est le seul remède susceptible d'agir ("susceptible", hein, pas "certain") !


----------



## ficus360 (14 Décembre 2010)

D'accord, et la prise usb, t'es sur que ca marchera? Et comment déterminer d'ou vient le problème?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2010)

ficus360 a dit:


> D'accord, et la prise usb, t'es sur que ca marchera?



Ben si ça ne marchait pas, depuis 2004 que j'utilise cette solution (à toutes les sauces), je pense que je m'en serais rendu compte 



ficus360 a dit:


> Et comment déterminer d'ou vient le problème?



Réinitialisationdu SMC : si ça marche, c'est logiciel, sinon, c'est matériel !


----------



## fau6il (14 Décembre 2010)

ficus360 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'autre solution? Il y a moin de 3 jours, tout marchait parfaitement!



_"Cinq minutes avant de mourir, il était encore vivant" 
  

Concentre tes investigations sur l'embase de la prise jack._


----------



## ficus360 (14 Décembre 2010)

_l'embase?_


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Branche ton casque sur un port USB via un accessoire de ce genre (ou bien encore : tu peux changer la carte mère de ton Mac, mais c'est un poil plus coûteux ).



@ Pascal 77:

Peut on brancher sur cet accessoire un casque/micro du type de ceux utilisés pour "chater" ?
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @ Pascal 77:
> 
> Peut on brancher sur cet accessoire un casque/micro du type de ceux utilisés pour "chater" ?
> Merci.



Ben j'arrive même à y faire fonctionner un vieux micro Apple "Plain Talk", c'est dire. L'accessoire peut recevoir deux niveaux d'entrée : "ligne" ou "micro", soit 100 mV ou 4-5 mV, selon la position du bouton. J'ai même réussi à y connecter ma platine "vinyle", qui est dotée d'une cellule magnétique, sans passer par un préampli.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben j'arrive même à y faire fonctionner un vieux micro Apple "Plain Talk", c'est dire. L'accessoire peut recevoir deux niveaux d'entrée : "ligne" ou "micro", soit 100 mV ou 4-5 mV, selon la position du bouton. J'ai même réussi à y connecter ma platine "vinyle", qui est dotée d'une cellule magnétique, sans passer par un préampli.



OK, merci.


----------



## ficus360 (15 Décembre 2010)

sur ton lien pour le smc, ils disent rien sur comment fair epour les mac mini.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2010)

ficus360 a dit:


> sur ton lien pour le smc, ils disent rien sur comment fair epour les mac mini.



Exact, cependant, en tapant dans la zone de recherche "SMC Mac Mini" tu n'aurais pas eu de mal à trouver cette page ci (le Mac mini, c'est le dernier lien tout en bas de la page), moi, ça m'a pris 10 secondes


----------



## Raphaël31 (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour Pascal 77, et merci pour ta patience (...)

Mon PowerBook n'envoie plus de son "à droite" depuis quelques jours, que ce soit sur le haut-parleur interne ou dans un casque, je viens de réinitialiser la PMU (je ne sais pas si c'était aussi possiblement efficace que la SMC mais c'est ce que le support Apple me proposait à la place pour mon modèle ancien), rien de changé.

L'accessoire que tu proposes demeure-t-il une solution pour moi ? Pardon d'avance si la réponse est évidente... 

(Première fois que je réinitialise la PMU sur ce PowerBook, premier "gros souci" que je rencontre en 6 ans...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2010)

Raphaël31 a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal 77, et merci pour ta patience (...)
> 
> Mon PowerBook n'envoie plus de son "à droite" depuis quelques jours, que ce soit sur le haut-parleur interne ou dans un casque, je viens de réinitialiser la PMU (je ne sais pas si c'était aussi possiblement efficace que la SMC mais c'est ce que le support Apple me proposait à la place pour mon modèle ancien), rien de changé.



La PMU est aux Mac "PowerPC" ce que le SMC est aux Mac Intel. C'est lié au système de gestion de bas niveau de ces ordinateurs qui est différent (Open Firmware sur les PPC, EFI sur les Intel).

Cela dit, ton problème ressemble de plus en plus à ce que donneraient des soudures qui lâchent progressivement au niveau de la prise casque du Mac, occasionnant ainsi des grésillements dans le casque, d'abord, puis une coupure totale (y compris le retour vers les HP internes) ensuite. Tu peux le vérifier en allant dans "Préférences système -> Son -> Sortie", même sans rien de branché, ça doit t'indiquer "casque d'écoute" sur "sortie audio intégrée", je pense.



Raphaël31 a dit:


> L'accessoire que tu proposes demeure-t-il une solution pour moi ? Pardon d'avance si la réponse est évidente...



Oui, l'iMic n'utilisant pas le circuit "son" (audio intégré), mais le circuit "USB" du Mac, autant en entrée qu'en sortie, ça devrait fonctionner, et tu peux y brancher aussi bien un casque que des enceintes amplifiées (sur le PowerBook "Pismo" qui me sert de jukebox, à la maison, l'iMic est relié à un petit ampli qui me balance le son sur 4 enceintes, et comme dans "préférences système -> son", tu peux demander à ce que les "sons système" restent sur l'audio intégré, c'est au poil pour la musique, et ça justifie de ne pas utiliser de carte son spécifique sur les Mac, car ça rendrait le dispatching des sons sur deux sorties différentes impossible).


----------



## Raphaël31 (21 Décembre 2010)

Ha ha !

Même si tu t'es un peu mélangé les pinceaux Pascal car je ne suis pas Ficus360 (et que je n'ai donc pas eu à subir des "grésillements" ; le "demeure" dans mon message a pu t'induire en erreur), ta réponse a réglé mon problème ! À ton invitation je suis allé voir la sortie son dans les préfs système et la balance était tout à gauche...! Quelle bille. En même temps comme je n'y avais jamais touché je n'avais pas eu l'idée d'aller voir... Étrange que ce paramètre se soit modifié seul, ou alors j'ai des crises somnambuliques et c'est directement de mon fait...

Bon ben toujours pas de problème majeur sur ma machine de 2004 donc... Quelle bonne bête. Je venais de nous récompenser de 2 Go de RAM, cette tuile tombait d'autant plus mal.

Merci encore !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2010)

Raphaël31 a dit:


> Ha ha !
> 
> Même si tu t'es un peu mélangé les pinceaux Pascal car je ne suis pas Ficus360 (et que je n'ai donc pas eu à subir des "grésillements" ; le "demeure" dans mon message a pu t'induire en erreur)



Ah ben oui, en fait



Raphaël31 a dit:


> Bon ben toujours pas de problème majeur sur ma machine de 2004 donc...



Ben ça serait dommage, mon PowerBook G3 de 2000 fonctionne toujours impeccablement (sous Tiger, mais avec un seul Go de Ram), et j'en ai même un plus ancien encore en parfait état (19 ans début 2011 ) :


----------



## Raphaël31 (21 Décembre 2010)

En effet, belle antiquité, bien que grisonnante.

Je disais ça surtout car il en a été tout autrement de mon iMac de 2007, parti lui 3 fois en réparation pendant les 3 ans de garantie et qui a toujours un pet de travers. Quand à côté on a une vieille carne qui a toujours abattu le boulot sans rechigner, ça donne envie de lui flatter la croupe ; j'espère qu'elle ne m'en voudra pas de l'avoir crue mi-aphone.

Je m'arrête là de digresser pour les pauvres chercheurs aux oreilles ennuyées par d'importuns pépiements d'headphones, je ne voudrais pas y ajouter...


----------

